# TT bike build on a budget



## fair weather cyclist (10 Jun 2021)

After starting cycling less than 2 years ago and knowing NOTHING AT ALL about bike building (I barely know how to change a tyre), on the spur of the moment and attracted by the heavily discounted price, I bought this frameset.

https://www.moda-bikes.com/collections/framesets/products/new-moda-mossa

I don't know much about Moda bikes, I know they've got a pretty good reputation for track bikes so I assume they know their stuff in the speed/lightness/aerodynamics department.

I'm now on a mission and aim to:

learn how to build a bike in general (and a TT bike in particular)
build it on a budget. I'd like to stay below the £1,000 mark and will focus on finding other heavily discounted products on the web and/or look at the 2nd hand market
build the bike by the end of winter. It's a long time but in between sourcing parts and learning how to build, I know it's going to take its sweet sweet time
I'll post photos of the frameset and the components it comes with as soon as I get it delivered.

Wish me luck and get ready to be pestered with a lot of silly questions


----------



## DCLane (10 Jun 2021)

Well done for starting and that frameset's a bargain; I finished bike build no. 27 last week (a Dawes Kingpin). Moda's framesets are decent but a bit heavy. Once you're moving in a TT that won't matter.

Suggestions: take your time and make sure you're comfortable doing each stage.

My Principia TT bike was built for about £350 using second-hand components that I sourced from eBay / forums / contacts, hence why the ADR front/rear wheels have different logos in the build thread - these days it's got my son's old slightly-bent rear disc instead. I have never got round to re-doing the decals ... yet! 

You don't need 11 speed; 10 speed is fine and it'll mean a rear deep section/disc wheel is cheaper second-hand giving you funds to spend elsewhere.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Jun 2021)

fair weather cyclist said:


> I don't know much about Moda bikes


Moda bikes. Hmmmm. 
The name and bike moulds are now owned by the guy who used to be the UK outlet for Kuota bikes. They disappeared from view, so DHW bought the Moda brand. 
What you have bought is probably one of the old stock that he has been selling off before he starts the new regime. Not that there should be anything wrong with that, you have probably got a decent deal. 

I've not seen them, but a good mate has, and he says that the new models are pretty good. As they are made from the old moulds you should be just fine. 

The only downside to all this is the guy himself. Stories are legion about his after sales service, or lack of it. He has what could be called a flowery vocabulary. He appears to believe that once he has your money you are on your own. 

I have one of his Kuota frames. I asked for a spare mech hanger and he quoted me £75. When I ventured the opinion that was a bit steep I was told to F**k Off.


----------



## rivers (10 Jun 2021)

fair weather cyclist said:


> After starting cycling less than 2 years ago and knowing NOTHING AT ALL about bike building (I barely know how to change a tyre), on the spur of the moment and attracted by the heavily discounted price, I bought this frameset.
> 
> https://www.moda-bikes.com/collections/framesets/products/new-moda-mossa
> 
> ...


I'll have a new shimano 105 r7000 crankset going spare in about a week's time. I have a new bike sat waiting for me at the shop, but I'll be swapping the 50/34 crankset out for a 46/30 (it's my bikepacking bike). Let me know if it's of interest.


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Jun 2021)

This maybe a silly question, but do you actually want/need a TT bike? They are not the most forgiving of machines.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Jun 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> This maybe a silly question, but do you actually want/need a TT bike? They are not the most forgiving of machines.


But they are very good for KOM on Strava segments.


----------



## fair weather cyclist (10 Jun 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> This maybe a silly question, but do you actually want/need a TT bike? They are not the most forgiving of machines.



I do triathlons so I'll put her to good use eventually.

Do I need a TT/Triathlon bike to do triathlons? Not really, clip on aero bars on my Giant TCR are more than I'll ever need.

I guess it was the appealing price plus the fact I want to start playing about and learning more about bike building.


----------



## fair weather cyclist (10 Jun 2021)

rivers said:


> I'll have a new shimano 105 r7000 crankset going spare in about a week's time. I have a new bike sat waiting for me at the shop, but I'll be swapping the 50/34 crankset out for a 46/30 (it's my bikepacking bike). Let me know if it's of interest.



Cheers, I actually have a shimano rs-510 laying around so crankset wise I'm covered. I just need EVERYTHING ELSE


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Jun 2021)

fair weather cyclist said:


> I do triathlons so I'll put her to good use eventually.
> 
> Do I need a TT/Triathlon bike to do triathlons? Not really, clip on aero bars on my Giant TCR are more than I'll ever need.
> 
> I guess it was the appealing price plus the fact I want to start playing about and learning more about bike building.


Sounds like the perfect use - even if you do want to ruin a nice bike ride by getting wet on purpose and then having to run afterwards. Good luck with finding parts.


----------



## fair weather cyclist (10 Jun 2021)

DCLane said:


> Well done for starting and that frameset's a bargain; I finished bike build no. 27 last week (a Dawes Kingpin). Moda's framesets are decent but a bit heavy. Once you're moving in a TT that won't matter.
> 
> Suggestions: take your time and make sure you're comfortable doing each stage.
> 
> ...



Oh man, your principia looks incredible. The kind of bike batman would ride


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2021)

@fair weather cyclist just remember this , just because something is expensive it doesn't always mean it's quicker


----------



## fair weather cyclist (11 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> @fair weather cyclist just remember this , just because something is expensive it doesn't always mean it's quicker



That's why I want to stick to a budget of 1k. Since I'm going to be slow anyways, I might as well just save the money


----------



## fair weather cyclist (22 Jun 2021)

Now that my moda frameset has arrived (photos later on today), I can start thinking about other components.

I was looking at deals on the planet x website and came across this tt handlebar:

https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/HBSEULTCHR/selcof-ultra-chrono-carbon-tt-handlebar

Looks the part, I give it that, but I don't know if it's a good deal or not. Any of you have any experience with Selcof components?

And which way would you go for your tt cockpit? Would you buy something like that all in one nice and tidy or would you go down the route of base bar and then attach the clip on aerobars? Maybe the second option offers a higher degree of flexibility and customisation?


----------



## DCLane (22 Jun 2021)

They're a nice set of bars @fair weather cyclist - one of my son's team-mates highly rates them and he's a sub-20 minute 10TT rider.

Me? I've a cheap base bar plus a pair of clip-ons, but then I'm not a fast rider. Son no. 2 has an integrated set from 3T which are lovely.


----------



## fair weather cyclist (1 Jul 2021)

Finally took some photos of what Moda bikes sent me

First impressions:

everything was incredibly well packaged. Kudos to Moda bikes for that
it feels very light, but that's also the first time I ever have only a frame in my hands so I have literally nothing to compare it with 
the frame is aluminium but doesn't look it to be honest...the welds are super smooth
needs a threaded bottom bracket, which really intrigues me. I have 2 bikes: one with square tapered cartridge and one with press fit, and I've never had any troubles with either one but I keep reading people raving about the threaded bb's so I'm curious to see what that's all about.
I've never seen a headset like that, I'm talking about the long grippy bit branded "kuota". I don't know anything about bikes but I assume that thing goes into the fork tube and by tightening the bolt that grippy thing expands and grips to the fork. Correct me if I'm wrong.



















Ok, now that I've got these parts, off I go writing a shopping list of components I need


----------



## HLaB (2 Jul 2021)

My current TT bars are made from a Pro Missile Base Bar circa £70 IIRC with a cheap pair of clip ons circa £20. I've replaced the extensions almost straight away for some aerocoach 45deg ones but used the bracket & pads off the clip on for a year or so and I've just replaced the pads for some cupped ones from Core Triathlon that were £35.

Another good investment is a disc wheel cover. For circa £100 you get almost as good (perhaps better sometimes) than a heavier disc costing circa £1k. My mates have ones from EZDisc.


----------



## rivers (2 Jul 2021)

HLaB said:


> My current TT bars are made from a Pro Missile Base Bar circa £70 IIRC with a cheap pair of clip ons circa £20. I've replaced the extensions almost straight away for some aerocoach 45deg ones but used the bracket & pads off the clip on for a year or so and I've just replaced the pads for some cupped ones from Core Triathlon that were £35.
> 
> Another good investment is a disc wheel cover. For circa £100 you get almost as good (perhaps better sometimes) than a heavier disc costing circa £1k. My mates have ones from EZDisc.



I also have the EZ Disc cover. Cracking value for money


----------



## DCLane (2 Jul 2021)

+1 to the EZ Disc cover. I've got one on what's now my 'spare' disc wheel as I use my sons slightly bent disc.


----------



## fair weather cyclist (5 Jul 2021)

Cheers about the EZ disc cover.

I was also exploring the option of a DIY disc wheel cover. The dudes from GCN and GTN have done it. Thought it might be fun. Has anyone tried?


----------



## fair weather cyclist (28 Jul 2021)

Update on my tt build on a budget: since I'm in no rush to build it, I'm just getting parts whenever I spot them on sale.

I recently got:
- Zipp vuka alumina base bar. New but with huge discount from wiggle. I paid only £17.99 for it
- Shimano BB-R60 Standard English Thread. Also new from wiggle at an honest price of £29

Parts I already have laying around the house and therefore I might use to save a buck:
- Shimano FC-RS510 chainset 52/36
- Clip on aerobars that came with my partner's second hand bike (but I might change them if budget allows)
- A Giant 10cm stem that I swapped for a shorter one on my partner's bike.

Now off I go trying to source an ultegra front and rear derailleur. New they cost £45 and £83 respectively. I'll just splurge on these new if I don't find a good deal second hand.


----------



## DCLane (28 Jul 2021)

TT shifters? Don't worry too much about cost for derailleurs; it's wheels and position that will make a bigger difference so basic ones will do


----------



## fair weather cyclist (28 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> TT shifters? Don't worry too much about cost for derailleurs; it's wheels and position that will make a bigger difference so basic ones will do


11 speed TT shifters go from Microshift Mega costing new £74 or Dura Ace 9000 also new at £77 from wiggle. Seems like a no brainer


----------



## fair weather cyclist (28 Jul 2021)

My strategy is to source components such as derailleurs, shifters, break levers that are good quality even if I don't get the best absolute deal. Then spend the remaining of the budget on wheels. I will have to go 2nd hand on wheels if I want carbon (of course I want carbon)


----------



## fair weather cyclist (28 Jul 2021)

Oh, and definitely a positive thing is that I spoke about my project to the mechanic that service my bikes and he offered to guide me and help me if I struggle with something. Very kind of him, I'll get him a carton of beers at the end


----------



## Domus (28 Jul 2021)

Ollie did a budget TT bike build on GCN a while ago

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOmLV0EVv_4


----------



## fair weather cyclist (28 Jul 2021)

Domus said:


> Ollie did a budget TT bike build on GCN a while ago
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOmLV0EVv_4



Oh yes I saw that series. It was really fascinating!

And in the last episode he put that tt bike he built on a budget up against a really expensive top of the range bike (an Orbea ordu I think) and there was only a bunch of seconds of difference between the 2 bikes.


----------



## fair weather cyclist (1 Aug 2021)

Quick and probably silly question, but I'm a newbie so please bear with me. 

Are there any issues in mixing and matching components? For example, I've found a pretty good deal on a sram rim brakes set,although I'm going to use shimano groupset. Any compatibility issues or is it OK?


----------



## DCLane (1 Aug 2021)

It should be fine with brakes. It's shifters/derailleurs where issues can happen.


----------



## fair weather cyclist (1 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> It should be fine with brakes. It's shifters/derailleurs where issues can happen.


Cheers for that. 

I'm thinking sram only for rim brakes set because of this deal I've found, and shimano for the rest (shifters, front and rear derailleur, chainset). Brake levers I still don't know, I'll check what deals are available.


----------



## fair weather cyclist (6 Aug 2021)

Nevermind mixing components. Scratch that. A better deal just came up on a set of ultegra rim brakes. Got them at £70 down from £150 at Merlin cycles. Great deal!

One less thing to buy


----------



## fair weather cyclist (26 Aug 2021)

Update:

I bought everything apart from:

TT brake levers
wheels
tyres
Money spent so far: £712

£250 for a second hand set of carbon wheels? Possible or am I asking for the moon?


----------



## DCLane (26 Aug 2021)

fair weather cyclist said:


> £250 for a second hand set of carbon wheels? Possible or am I asking for the moon?



Absolutely possible if you keep looking. Mine (60 front, 100 rear with cover) cost £240 in total


----------



## fair weather cyclist (27 Aug 2021)

Thanks for giving me some hope.

I'll start looking for good deals today. Ebay seems the obvious starting point, to which I'll add Facebook marketplace.


----------



## DCLane (27 Aug 2021)

fair weather cyclist said:


> I'll start looking for good deals today. Ebay seems the obvious starting point, to which I'll add Facebook marketplace.



eBay's gone silly for carbon wheel prices delivered, although 'collection only' seems to be OK. Facebook marketplace is worth a try and a FB cycle sales group with 'wanted' advert (i.e. there's Yorkshire Cycle Sales near me). There's time trial items for sale FB groups worth joining.

Given I've just bought a NeilPryde Bayamo TT frameset I'm about to start the same thing with some component upgrades from my Principia TT bike.


----------



## fair weather cyclist (8 Sep 2021)

Update: still on the lookout for wheels. I haven't had much luck as of yet. There are not very many good deals on carbon wheels or on any wheels really.

I'm in 2 minds: be patient and wait for a good deal, or buy something cheap like a pair of alloy training wheels just to get the project moving. One thing I need to pay attention to is to buy the right wheels. Given I'm 100kg I can't just buy ANY wheels, I need to double or even triple check the specs for weight limit 😄


----------



## fair weather cyclist (22 Nov 2021)

Here's where I'm at:

I bought everything, currently waiting for the last bits to be delivered (saddle, pedals, chain)
I had my steerer tube cut by a mechanic as I didn't have the tools nor the confidence of doing it myself
I couldn't find any carbon wheels that fit the bill. My main priority was for the wheels to be tubeless ready. All I could find in carbon that was within my budget was tubular and with very few spokes (at 100kg, the more spokes the better). So I settled for a pair of cheap and cheerful giant tubeless ready wheels
Speaking of tubeless, I installed my tyres of choice (hutchinson fusion 5 performance) in 10 minutes, no tyre levers necessary and I seated the bead of the tyres with only a floor pump. Success!
I'll start putting things together this week when I've got time. Photos coming and I'm super excited.


----------



## fair weather cyclist (17 Dec 2021)

Update: I hate my life 

Trying to save some money I bought a set of deda parabolica extension bars with the riser kit and all because it was good value for money, only to realise yesterday that the extension poles don't have holes for internal cable routing for the bar end shifters, which I really really REALLY want.

The deda extension poles 24mm wide. The industry standard is 22.2mm

Question: do I need to buy a whole new system (poles, risers, clamps) or can a 22.2mm wide extension pole be clamped in the deda clamp (which I assume is designed for 24mm wide poles)? Is it safe to bodge it by I don't know, wrapping some tape around a 22.2mm pole to make up for the 1.8mm difference?

Thoughts?


----------



## DCLane (17 Dec 2021)

@fair weather cyclist - you're about to hate me as well.

You _could_ fashion a sleeve to go in, rather than tape, but are your bar end shifters going to fit in the other end?


----------



## fair weather cyclist (17 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> @fair weather cyclist - you're about to hate me as well.
> 
> You _could_ fashion a sleeve to go in, rather than tape, but are your bar end shifters going to fit in the other end?



I think they will, the bar end shifters are the shimano dura ace ones, with the wee expansion nut. There isn't much choice out there for bar end shifters, I'm sure there's more people with dura ace shifters on 22.2mm poles than on 24mm poles 

In the meantime, I found this

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/gear-spares/jtek-shim-for-bar-end-shifter-24mm-to-222mm/


----------



## fair weather cyclist (17 Dec 2021)

Righto, I just splurged on a new set of aero bars, clamps and all.

Got the zipp vuka alumina with above bar mount. They come with zipp evo poles.

I'll try and sell the deda on Facebook market. Or will chuck them on my road bike and use that for short triathlons.

Live and learn, I guess...


----------

